# known breeder?



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi sorry to ask but since there is alot of knowledgable people here, I was wondering if anyone knows about Scruffy's Maltese in Phelan, CA.? I found her on the AMA list too; shes a little over 3 hrs. away from me. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 23 2004, 07:41 PM
> *Hi sorry to ask but since there is alot of knowledgable people here, I was wondering if anyone knows about Scruffy's Maltese in Phelan, CA.? I found her on the AMA list too; shes a little over 3 hrs. away from me. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Not familiar with Scruffy's but be sure to ask where the sire and dam came from...check out their pedigrees.... A lot of breeders I looked at when I was looking did not have good info on their sires and dams... to me that is very important....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 23 2004, 08:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not familiar with Scruffy's but be sure to ask where the sire and dam came from...check out their pedigrees.... A lot of breeders I looked at when I was looking did not have good info on their sires and dams... to me that is very important....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25203
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am pretty sure she has good pedigrees. If I remember it correctly, doesn't she own Heller's brother?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 23 2004, 08:19 PM
> *I am pretty sure she has good pedigrees.  If I remember it correctly, doesn't she own Heller's brother?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25210*


[/QUOTE]

Charmypoo..... Who is "Heller" ??


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I think Heller is the name of the dog she bred, handled and showed who won a show.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 23 2004, 08:32 PM
> *I think Heller is the name of the dog she bred, handled and showed who won a show.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25213*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, does Scruffy's have a Web site?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is off topic: but how do you find maltese dog shows? i wanna go to one in cali. thanks


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I think its a partial page I found through a search 
Scruffy's Maltese


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 23 2004, 08:52 PM
> *I think its a partial page I found through a search
> Scruffy's Maltese
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25217*


[/QUOTE]
She sounds wonderful! Her prices are reasonable and she is definitely not a volume breeder or anything like that. Based on what she says on her web page, she sounds like a great source for you.... I'd go see her if I were you.......


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I think I might! Thank you for the advice!! And thank you too Charmypoo!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Snoopychan, I did a search on "Phelan" and found that Brittany Lot got her Maltese in Phelan...... 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...highlite=Phelan

You might want to PM her to see if it was from Scruffy's....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My mistake...I think she actually owns and bred Heller too. I should have known. Heller is a gorgeous gorgeous Maltese. One of the most beautiful. Won many many shows.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey there,

Yes, I think Brittany Lott got her puppy from her. I almost bought from her. She was very nice, knows her stuff, and is very professional. She gave me advice on the breeder I bought Chanel from, and helped me with some contract issues after I made the purchase. She like to help peolpe even if they don't buy from her. Brittany Lott's puppy was very cute. I like my breeder too, she has been very accpeting of my craziness and constant questions. Mine also has puppies available right now, I think, and will also have some in January.

~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brittany Lott's puppy is VERY cute!!!! (where has she been anyway, little worried about her... -_- )

Her prices really aren't that bad for the quality and experience she sounds like she has!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think her prices on the website is slightly out of date. One of my friends was planning to buy form her and the prices quoted was compareable to other breeders.

It's funny...every time I hear of "QUALITY not QUANTITY" .. I think of Jenny Siliski. I know this breeder is not like that..


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 24 2004, 03:35 PM
> *I think her prices on the website is slightly out of date.  One of my friends was planning to buy form her and the prices quoted was compareable to other breeders.
> 
> It's funny...every time I hear of "QUALITY not QUANTITY" .. I think of Jenny Siliski.  I know this breeder is not like that..
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25319*


[/QUOTE]

My Paris is from Cindy Landry... AND I have been very very pleased. Everytime I take paris for an exam at the Vets (and I have been to several just for second opinion) they said this is a wonderful speciment of maltese. Not only does Paris not have any worms (Vet said that most of all puppies will have some worms) but his personality and knees, and structure is great for a Maltese.

Cindy Landry is great. she is very straight forward and has a lot of show experience in Yorkshire Terriers. When you go to her home, you will see a wall full of awards and ribbons. She is into Maltese too, and she does own Heller, which is my dog's grandfather.

If you do go to Cindy, tell her Mimi and Paris said hello! Ask me any questions if you like !


----------



## JustMe (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 23 2004, 08:49 PM
> *this is off topic:  but how do you find maltese dog shows? i wanna go to one in cali.  thanks
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Cathy,

You can find the schedule for dog shows on the AKC website. For instance, there's a show sponsored by the Toy Dog Breeders Association of Southern California in Indio on Friday, January 7, 2005 (AKC Info on show). According to the judging program info at the show superintendent's site there will be twelve maltese in the standard judging as well as five in the sweepstakes...


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Dec 26 2004, 11:58 AM
> *My Paris is from Cindy Landry...  AND I have been very very pleased.  Everytime I take paris for an exam at the Vets (and I have been to several just for second opinion) they said this is a wonderful speciment of maltese.  Not only does Paris not have any worms (Vet said that most of all puppies will have some worms) but his personality and knees, and structure is great for a Maltese.
> 
> Cindy Landry is great.  she is very straight forward and has a lot of show experience in Yorkshire Terriers.  When you go to her home, you will see a wall full of awards and ribbons.  She is into Maltese too, and she does own Heller, which is my dog's grandfather.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
She is very straight forward. Its funny because Cindy and Martha (my breeder) are friends, and both of them are into yorkies and maltese. Interesting...  

Oh, and when I took Chanel for her fecal exam, she didn't have any worms either.









~Elegant


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you for all of your inputs!!














It has helped me alot!


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all!
That's me and Zoe ya'll are talking about, and YES I did get her from Scruffy's. And an exciting thing I found out from this post is that Paris is Zoe's brother!!
I love her little personality and the way that she looks and she was SO easy to train. Cindy was also extremely helpful. 
However, we have had to deal with a heart murmur







.
Zoe has a hole in her heart and at first it completely prevented us from spaying her at all because she couldn't go under anesthesia until her heart was checked out.
We had to take her to a vetrinary cardiologist 2 hours away to get an echocardiogram. He's fairly sure she'll end up okay, but she has to go back once she is a year old to see if she'll be okay her whole life.
Cindy has contacted me about this and said she'll honor the contract (but there's no WAY I could give back Zoe to get a dog with a perfect heart....no WAY!) I don't blame the breeder and she said that she will look into seeing if her heart prob was genetic so that she can change her breeding regimen if need be...so it's not like she's brushing me off or anything.
All in all, Cindy is a very good breeder.
How could I not love Zoe to pieces....?







[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Zoe is so super cute and so is Paris. I am amazed that they look so different. Zoe has a shorter nose and Paris has a longer nose.

I am very sorry that Zoe has a heart murmur. Is this easily detacted? Whenever I bring a new puppy to my vet, she always checks the heart among other things. I was under the impression that a listen to the heart can tell. What could happen with a heart murmur?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

GASP! Heart murmur? How did they find it? Should I take Paris to the Vet and have them check that specifically? (by the way, he has had many visits because I am a paranoid owner...lol)

Here is a picture of Paris not too long along (about 1 month ago)









SO please let me know how you found out about her condition... I really want to know if Paris has it too!

By the way, I almost bought Zoe too...lol And right now, I have Paris in my lap, going "see, mommy found your sister!! that's your sister!!!" And of course, Paris is just busy kissing me and not paying any attention.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Zoe!! Such a cutie pie!! & Paris is a handsome boy!!
















Brittany-- Poor Zoe! Did you say that her heart has self healed? I'm glad that she'll be okay!! OMG! That picture!!









I'm so glad that you guys found out that Paris & Zoe are brother & sister!! Cynthia really is great! I enjoyed talking to her and she answered all my questions. But the puppy she had wasn't the one for me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 27 2004, 04:44 AM
> *But the puppy she had wasn't the one for me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25497*


[/QUOTE]
Snoopychan, What about the puppy was not "right"? .... just curious


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cool that you all found brother and sister through this thread!!!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 27 2004, 05:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snoopychan, What about the puppy was not "right"? .... just curious








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25503
[/B][/QUOTE]


He was a very cute little guy but when I saw his picture, I didin't feel like thats the one! I know its just a picture but...







His temperament too was a little more active than what I have hoped for. Plus, I prefer a certain look on a malt and I like the round eyes his eyes were on the almond side. 

I didn't mean to sound bad or anything!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan+Dec 27 2004, 02:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


He was a very cute little guy but when I saw his picture, I didin't feel like thats the one! I know its just a picture but...







His temperament too was a little more active than what I have hoped for. Plus, I prefer a certain look on a malt and I like the round eyes his eyes were on the almond side. 

I didn't mean to sound bad or anything!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25587
[/B][/QUOTE]

You didn't sound bad... I was just curious what people look for in a puppy. I got mine sight unseen







..... can you believe it... I sure did trust the breeder and I could not have asked for a better little guy. But I admit I was very lucky that it worked out and I just wanted a sweet one... I didn't even think about looks, etc.









It's really good that you know what you want... if you are looking for one that is a little more shy then a more active pup probably wouldn't be good but I must say that most Maltese pups are quite active and it can be overwhelming at times... but just for the first couple months. It sounds like you're looking more for the baby face that some call a baby doll face ? A very short nose and eyes that are wide set. That is a very cute look!

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I understand what you mean... When I first saw Paris I was a little bit comprehensive because the way his eyes were... but as they grow, their look changes a bit; now he looks so cute and had the baby doll look and everything! (although his picture doesnt do justice because of the haircut that he got).


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Zoe's heart murmur went undetected by two different vets until she was about 5 months old. When my vet first found it, he said that a lot of puppies have heart murmurs that they can grow out of...so we hoped and prayed that she would grow out of it but she didn't








The cardiologist that looked at her said that some heart murmurs can prevent dogs from even moving...yikes! Luckily, he said that as of now, Zoe's little body doesn't even know she has a murmur and she can function normally. We have to go back to make sure this will always be the case, because although she got her echocardiogram when she was 7 mos, she could still grow and that could change the severity of the murmur. So hopefully, it will stay in this present condition forever...but to be sure we're checking again at one year.

By the way...a little note about personality....
When I first went to see Zoe, her and Paris were 7 weeks. Paris totally dominated Zoe and kept running after her and trying to climb all over her. Zoe was way calmer and was content just to be held. So I thought, oh good, I'm getting a calm, lap puppy that will always want to cuddle.
Well when I went back to get Zoe when she was 12 weeks, SHE was all over Paris! She would run after him and then stand on top of him with her front and back legs on either side of his tummy so that he couldn't move! Zoe would not STOP running and growling...she had turned crazy! Not exactly the lap dog I pictured







!
She still loves to run and growl and play around but she's also very cuddly so you never know what side your seeing when you go to view your puppy for the first time.









Snoopychan- If you don't feel the puppy is right for you then you should not go ahead with it. It's such a huge investment, not only of your money but of your life as well!
Keep looking, the puppy for you is out there!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

The thing that bothers me about the contracts is...after you find out something is wrong, and you've had this puppy and have grown to love her for months and have grown attached, you aren't going to say here, take her, she has a genetic "defect." We love these dogs too much to do that. 

I'm not saying she is brushing you off either, I just wish that breeders would hold themselves accountable a bit and help, maybe a bit financially. I know this is a bit naive, but at the same time they need to be accountable for that. And after having conversations with her, she took so much pride in her dogs and how healthy they were...I don't know if this was a huge surprise or shock or new news to her, you know? -_- 

I am happy that Zoe is doing well after her spay...she is absolutely adorable!









~Elegant


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I know I should of phrased my words better! I feel like an ass!














I think all maltese are cuties (thats how I feel in love with the breed) but I guess what I meant to say was I do prefer that baby face or show dog look (with the shorter muzzle within the standard of the breed). I am searching and wanting a puppy bad but at the same time he or she has to be the right one and it'll call out to me. Thats what I meant... Its been fustrating but at the same time i've been learning more and more in my search (like I didn't think that temperament could change w/ age!). Also thanks to you guys and also some of you who were kind enough to refer me to your breeders.







I'll keep you guys posted!! Okay, i'll shut up now too!!







:lol:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What grede is Zoe's heart murmur? Lady has a grade 1 heart murmur, diagnosed at age 4 when I adopted her. Grade 1 is the mildest with 5 being the worst. I am happy to say that at age 9, her murmur has never gotten any worse.

At least the murmur was picked up so she can be watched and put on medication if necessary.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Snoopychan,
I didn't think you sounded bad at all! You should get the puppy that you want. 

I don't care so much about looks, but I care a lot about personality. A laid back puppy fits our lifestyle a lot better than hyperdog. I'm already nervous about Sassy even though the breeder has assured me that she has a sweet and loving disposition. I know that I can't expect her to be the exact same as Sadie, but I hope for similar. 

You keep looking. You'll find the right match for you.
Susan


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I also have preference towards the shorter muzzle. But many breeders will tell you that a baby doll face is not proper against the Maltese Standard. Larry Stanberry (of Divine Maltese) once analyzed my Sparkle versus Nibbler. The conclusion is that Sparkle does not have a baby doll face but very close and is still correct to the standard. On the other hand, Nibbler has an extreme baby doll face which is probably not correct but very cute still. I know many are against MalteseOnly here but I think it is still a great source of information.

The link to the thread about babydoll heads can be found here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 28 2004, 06:14 PM
> *I also have preference towards the shorter muzzle.  But many breeders will tell you that a baby doll face is not proper against the Maltese Standard.  Larry Stanberry (of Divine Maltese) once analyzed my Sparkle versus Nibbler.  The conclusion is that Sparkle does not have a baby doll face but very close and is still correct to the standard.  On the other hand,  Nibbler has an extreme baby doll face which is probably not correct but very cute still.  I know many are against MalteseOnly here but I think it is still a great source of information.
> 
> The link to the thread about babydoll heads can be found here.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25867*


[/QUOTE]

I doubt if many of us can see the link.... a lot of us were banned and can't even view the posts . . .

I remember reading it, though, because I was on a different computer. It was extremely interesting! I wish Mr. Stanberry would join SM....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

does this larry person know of SM? perhaps we should invite him..i would like a fellow Louisianian around!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 28 2004, 05:14 PM
> *I know many are against MalteseOnly here but I think it is still a great source of information.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25867*


[/QUOTE]
It's not that. We're just against MEANIES. LOL You're right about the great source of info. That's all I'm gonna say...







.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 28 2004, 08:40 PM
> *does this larry person know of SM?  perhaps we should invite him..i would like a fellow Louisianian around!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25917*


[/QUOTE]

I don't know if he knows about SM.... I wish someone would tell him.... Charmypoo?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 28 2004, 06:14 PM
> *I also have preference towards the shorter muzzle.  But many breeders will tell you that a baby doll face is not proper against the Maltese Standard.  Larry Stanberry (of Divine Maltese) once analyzed my Sparkle versus Nibbler.  The conclusion is that Sparkle does not have a baby doll face but very close and is still correct to the standard.  On the other hand,  Nibbler has an extreme baby doll face which is probably not correct but very cute still.  I know many are against MalteseOnly here but I think it is still a great source of information.
> 
> The link to the thread about babydoll heads can be found here.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25867*


[/QUOTE]


I didn't realize I was such a shorter muzzle fan until I fell in love with your babies!!!







Now it is definitely something that I will look for in my next baby. I don't care if it is standard or not...it is durn cute!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 28 2004, 03:19 AM
> *I know I should of phrased my words better! I feel like an ass!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I totally understand, no need at all to feel like that!! You know what you want and there is nothing wrong with that!! You seem like a perfectionist... I am one...... But with dogs it is hard to find perfection because, their personalities can change... their looks can change... hair texture can change, etc. Unfortunately, it is not an exact "science"......

My Kallie does not at all look like a show dog... looks like a pet shop Malt even though I didn't get her from a pet shop. But there is no sweeter dog out there.... she is just so humble, sensitive and just plain ole sweet and I think she is very pretty, too....just not too close to the Maltese standard but beautiful nonetheless!

Catcher does have that "show dog look" and it is very appealing. When I am grooming him and he holds his head up for me to brush his chest and neck area, he looks so regal and just like a show dog. ... until he starts playing and starts looking scruffy again! But he does have "that look" and I just love looking at him! He has a great personality too, just different from hers... and that makes it nice, having two very different dogs.....

Well, I think I am rambling! ..... good luck in your continuing search......


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 28 2004, 02:19 AM
> *I know I should of phrased my words better! I feel like an ass!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Why did you say that? What's the difference between picking SPECIFICALLY the maltese breed and specifically wanting a certain face? 
However, I thought that shorter nose is bad for something. I don't know. As long as you don't want anything that would have drawbacks on their health, it's all gravy. Health is always number 1.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snoopychan, I think it is fabulous that you are taking the selection of your Maltese so seriously. I think too many people rush into it without thinking that it is (hopefully) a 12-15 year commitment.

I'm sure the perfect puppy for you will come along!

One thought about the so-called baby doll face. I have heard from many different sources that Maltese with that face shape are much more prone to tear staining. 

Just something else to consider!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 29 2004, 08:57 AM
> *Snoopychan, I think it is fabulous that you are taking the selection of your Maltese so seriously. I think too many people rush into it without thinking that it is (hopefully) a 12-15 year commitment.
> 
> I'm sure the perfect puppy for you will come along!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree with Lady's Mom. Selecting your puppy with much thought and care is a good thing. When I considered getting a Maltese, I spoke to MANY MANY breeders and was always on the computer reading up more breed information. Like many of us, I also bought the books that are on Maltese...

The top breeders I considered but ruled out because of the distance required in traveling (I couldn't afford the travel expenses in flying/hotels since I would like to visit the breeder before putting down a deposit and going back periodically to check upon them) were:

Laureal Maltese (Michigan, AMA member, show winners)
Divine Maltese (forgot the state)
and Camelot Maltese (FL, AMA, shows)

and of course, I decided with Cynthia Landry in CA because she was about 2 hours away from me and I was happy with her quality of dogs and her comittment to the owners and the dogs (I can call her up any time of the day if I am worried about Paris...) 

Keeping my fingers crossed for Snoopychan (hope you find your baby soon... PHOTOS PHOTOS


----------



## Meggie0311 (Jun 13, 2020)

charmypoo said:


> Zoe is so super cute and so is Paris. I am amazed that they look so different. Zoe has a shorter nose and Paris has a longer nose.
> 
> I am very sorry that Zoe has a heart murmur. Is this easily detacted? Whenever I bring a new puppy to my vet, she always checks the heart among other things. I was under the impression that a listen to the heart can tell. What could happen with a heart murmur?


Hi !!
I’m trying to find Zoe’s mommy Brittany Lot....does anyone know where she can be contacted 👀


----------

